# World's fastest commute



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*World's fastest commute!*

A Swiss company has created the world's fastest ever road vehicle - a 
340mph bullet-shaped cross between a motorbike and a car.

The Acabion GTBO looks like a jet fighter cockpit on wheels - with 
stabilisers - and has the power-to-weight ratio of a Formula One car

The high-performance vehicle is neither motorbike or car so designers had 
to invent a new category of vehicle called a Road Streamliner.

Its makers claim it could reach 300mph in 30 seconds - much quicker than 
the Bugatti Veyron which takes 55 seconds to reach its top speed of 
250mph.

An electric version with a top speed of around 300mph is also planned and 
its designer, former Porsche engineer Peter Maskus, sees it as the future 
of high-speed, low-emission transport.

Dr Maskus said: "The Acabion GTBO minimises weight and maximises power 
and aerodynamic efficiency. The effects are just out of this world."

Manufacturers expect the GTBO to be in production and on the road 
within three years. The bad news is the asking price is likely to be 
£1.5million.

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2746269.html


----------

